# duty free car



## cca

I recently moved to Cairo and need to get hold of a car. What are the requirements for getting a duty free car? Does my company have to have a specific status to acheive this and what process do I have to go through?
Alternatively, can anyone recomend a company for car lease? I live in Maadi and am looking for a medium size 4x4.

Thanks!


----------



## buildergame

cca said:


> I recently moved to Cairo and need to get hold of a car. What are the requirements for getting a duty free car? Does my company have to have a specific status to acheive this and what process do I have to go through?
> Alternatively, can anyone recomend a company for car lease? I live in Maadi and am looking for a medium size 4x4.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, I am also looking for a duty free car but failed to get one till now. If you want ti buy a new duty free car you can contact Smart Car. It is located in Maadi and you can search the contact no and exact address by googling it.

If you are looking for a second hand car, the best place to look into CSA notice board. Its an expat community located in Maadi. 

Best of luck and wish same for me. 

P.S. Duty free cars are for oil field service companies personnel. You have to contact HR department of your company.


----------



## kgramdiddy

Hi my name is Debbie and I am moving to Cairo in late December and would like very much to meet english speaking people to spend time with and get a group of friends together....


----------



## dreka

Hi Debbie! I will be moving to Cairo in September 2009. I am a British doctor, though with Egyptian origins.

If you need any help, please feel free to drop me a line on


----------



## mahmud09

go ahead&contact


----------

